# Jersey/Dutch Belted Heifer in Kansas



## jbo9

What do you get when you cross a Jersey with a Dutch Belted? A cow with some of the most unique markings! 

But she needs to find a family that could enjoy their own milk cow. Her mom gives about 4 gallons a day, which is more than enough for us.

She is 1/2 Jersey, 3/8 Dutch Belted, and 1/8 Ayrshire, calved on March 26th, 2013. She is halter-broke and goes into the stanchion easily. She does have her Bangs Vaccination, shots and the vet was out 3 plus weeks ago to AI her, and hasn't come back into heat. The bull is a low birth-weight Angus sire from the area.

She weighs about 800 pounds, and will never be a big cow (her mom is about 1200 lbs). She is on a grass-hay diet, with a pound of mixed grains (no soy, minimal GMO) a day.

We've thought long and hard about keeping her, but already have plenty of milk. 

We are in North Central Kansas, just 30 miles from Nebraska.

$1800


----------



## jbo9




----------



## Turkeyfether

What a pretty cow !!


----------



## jbo9

Thanks Turkeyfether!

The vet was out the other day and confirmed that she did take on the June 30th AIing


----------



## chronic66

That is a nice looking girl. I am a bit confused (nothing new). Was she born on March 2013 or did she give birth to a calf on that date? Also, if she had a calf would I need to milk her also to keep her from having a problem or will she sort of self regulate the milk production? Do you think she would provide enough milk to graft another calf on to her if she was willing? Are you firm on that price or is there some room for negotiation?


----------



## jbo9

Hi Chronic66

Sorry to be unclear in my initial posting.

She was born on March 26th of 2013, she'd be 17 months old.

When she calves, I do expect that she'll have quite a bit of milk, more than what one calf can handle by itself. Her dam feeds four calves right now. I think this heifer could easily be a nurse cow with one or two more calves as a first calf heifer. I also think you could milk-share with her, you take what you want for milk and the calf cleans her out.

As for price, we haven't advertized her too heavily and had some good interest, so I'm holding firm for now. I also don't see the bred heifer market dropping too soon either.

I'll gladly answer any other questions! I hope that this post was more clear than the first.


----------



## Tana Mc

what a beauty! It is a darn good thing that I live in SE Kansas instead of closer..... my hubby would kill me if I got another milk cow


----------



## jbo9

She sold this morning, thanks for the interest.

Thanks Kimberly and Nathan!


----------

